

Ask HN: Review my twist on a voting app - bradbeattie
http://www.modernballots.com
Hey folks, I've been working lately on a new app that takes recent developments in electoral systems and tries to expose that to the end user in a friendly way.<p>It's similar to others in that you can create, share, vote and review your poll. It's different in that it isn't using Plurality, Approval or anything like that. It's working off of an implementation of Schulze STV that I open sourced a few weeks back.<p>Anywho, I'm wondering where to take this. I see sites like polldaddy.com charging $200/year for their services and think that there's wiggling room to work with here. Any feedback would be sweet. Thanks!
======
bradbeattie
Hey folks, I've been working lately on a new app that takes recent
developments in electoral systems and tries to expose that to the end user in
a friendly way.

It's similar to others in that you can create, share, vote and review your
poll. It's different in that it isn't using Plurality, Approval or anything
like that. It's working off of an implementation of Schulze STV that I open
sourced a few weeks back.

Anywho, I'm wondering where to take this. I see sites like polldaddy.com
charging $200/year for their services and think that there's wiggling room to
work with here. Any feedback would be sweet. Thanks!

------
masomenos
Glad to see your app is using Schulze!

~~~
bradbeattie
The implementation ([http://github.com/bradbeattie/Election-Web-
Service/blob/mast...](http://github.com/bradbeattie/Election-Web-
Service/blob/master/schulze_stv.py)) was a bit of a bitch, but it works. I
might have made it more difficult than I needed to though, as that web service
was my first Python app.

